# Russian V Japanese And Swiss.



## dan18 (May 30, 2006)

have nearly bought a strela, but instead opted for O & W and seiko 5, i was wondering if one has to be a bit more forgiving of problems when buying russian, or should i expect the same standards of reliability one gets from swiss and japanese makes of similar price?

that said the strela is a really classy looking timepiece.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

In my opinion, the quality control in Russian factories does not appear to be as good as demonstrated by Swiss and Japanese manufacturers. But, a good Russian watch should give many years of trouble-free service.


----------



## dan18 (May 30, 2006)

rhaythorne said:


> In my opinion, the quality control in Russian factories does not appear to be as good as demonstrated by Swiss and Japanese manufacturers. But, a good Russian watch should give many years of trouble-free service.


would it follow that you get what you pay for.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

fundamentally I'd say yes but imho Â£30 spent on a vostok or a seiko gets a far better quality than Â£30 spent on any swiss


----------



## Takahashi (Aug 13, 2006)

The swiss and rissiian watch is turd watch borrox.

Pleasr buying the best japanese watch for the every occassion that is more reliable and better time.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Andy, what do you actually hope to get out of this?


----------

